# Simple Average Faces of the most popular MBTI personality types



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Using MorphThing, I was able to calculate average faces among four people within a MBTI personality type. This is inspired by this post on imgur, shared by user The Dude in this PersonalityCafe post. Even though the sample size is low (I prefer a collection of at least ten people), it appears to show the differences among the MBTI personality types fairly well. I disagree with the typings on imgur (and have my own website showing visual typing in action), so this is useful for anyone considering learning visual typing.

I have divided ENTP and ENFP into male and female, because those two are very common among personality types in a population. 

ENTP male (Eminem, Toby Maguire, Ian Somerhalder, Keanu Reeves):








ENTP Female (Madonna, Britney Spears, Megan Fox, Vanessa Hudgens):








ENFP male (Elvis Presley, Johnny Depp, Robin Williams, Tom Hanks)








ENFP female (Emma Watson, Katie Holmes, Kristen Stewart, Katy Perry)








The other personality types are not separated by male and female, because of limited samples, sometimes for the opposite sex than the one used here.

ESTP (Orlando Bloom, Justin Timberlake, Elijah Wood, Leonardo DiCaprio)


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a continuation from above:

ENFJ (Robert Downey Junior, George Clooney, Hayden Christensen, Michael Fassbender):








ENTJ (Hugh Jackman, Brad Pitt, Russell Crowe, Arnold Schwarzenegger)








ISTP (Tom Cruise, Jude Law, Ashton Kutcher, Christian Bale)








INFP (Sienna Miller, Anne Hathaway, Liv Tyler)


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

INFJ (Keira Knightley, Natalie Portman, Emily Blunt)








INTJ (Vladimir Putin, Jared Leto, Charlie Sheen)
View attachment 804521


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

:laughing:
Did you seriously just type Charlie Sheen as INTJ & Britney Spears as ENTP

The INTJ morph photo is funny


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll just assume that visual typing has nothing to do with function stacks. Because I don't see how (for example) avril lavigne is ENTP (according to your site). Perhaps in a visual way, she might, but when it comes to stacks, she doesn't fit ENTP at all.


----------



## Alfonzalo (Jul 6, 2018)

Sparky said:


> ENFJ (Robert Downey Junior, George Clooney, Hayden Christensen, Michael Fassbender):
> View attachment 804511
> 
> 
> Lmao I thought Robert Downey Jr. was an ENFP


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

Kristen Stewart... an... ENFP??????? 

edit: nevermind, it seems on your website she's not typed as an ENFP

double edit: I've noticed you type a lot of people as ENTP (I remember back in a guess the type thread you typed myself & a few others as ENTP), even on your website it seems to have the most celebrities under it. I'm curious about this, though I'm not sure what question I'm even trying to ask :laughing:


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

poco a poco said:


> Kristen Stewart... an... ENFP???????
> 
> edit: nevermind, it seems on your website she's not typed as an ENFP
> 
> double edit: I've noticed you type a lot of people as ENTP (I remember back in a guess the type thread you typed myself & a few others as ENTP), even on your website it seems to have the most celebrities under it. I'm curious about this, though I'm not sure what question I'm even trying to ask :laughing:


Are you trying to ask...why are there so many ENTPs? If not I'm asking it.


----------



## Justmeonhere (Jan 7, 2017)

Just chiming in to ask: Wasn't Anne Hathaway an ISFJ?


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Are you trying to ask...why are there so many ENTPs? If not I'm asking it.


Yep, that sums it up pretty well...!!


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

poco a poco said:


> Yep, that sums it up pretty well...!!


You're welcome. :smug::tongue::laughing:


----------



## MakeItRain (Feb 8, 2017)

Eminem ENTP? Elijah Wood and Orlando Bloom ESTPs? What basis do you type people on?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

The Dude said:


> Are you trying to ask...why are there so many ENTPs? If not I'm asking it.


Because of their tendency to think in terms of possibilities (using Ne), there are just a lot of possibilities for the ENTP to be as well. The same goes for the ENFP, who are also extroverted intuitives.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Is Morphthing(.)com down? I can't access it. Can someone recommend another website? Thank you.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Rip non white people.


----------



## Pretender (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey Sparky, facial blindness is a sign of brain damage.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

At least 50%, if not more of those celebrities, have been mistyped. With this in mind, your morphology experiment is out of whack.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

incision said:


> At least 50%, if not more of those celebrities, have been mistyped. With this in mind, your morphology experiment is out of whack.


If you know another website that allows for face morphing, please share. I need to have more examples in the face morph.

For the ISTP, I think Jude Law is INFJ (not ISTP), so that needs to be corrected. For some reason, the picture for INTJ is also not loaded.

As to the typings, I do so by visual typing. You can check out this website: mbti-typings.my-free.website for more information


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretender said:


> Hey Sparky, facial blindness is a sign of brain damage.


I don't know if anybody is facially blind, though I am surprised that visual typing using MBTI isn't more popular, or how there weren't examples before. Visual typing and knowledge in the temperaments allows me to do MBTI+ typing, which you can find more information on by clicking the link in my signature


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Have you seen me and Monsieur Melancholy?
I've noticed INFPs have droopy sort of eyelids mostly., and thicker eyebrows.
(And not just because Monsieur and I have those traits.) I've noticed some IXF types tend to look like this.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Perc - "I know many ENTPs"

ENTP - Oh really what's a famous ENTP

Perc - "Britney Spears, Madonna"

Sums it up.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't think Sparky is typing the celebrities as those types I think he's just morphing their faces TO get an average face of A type.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I don't think Sparky is typing the celebrities as those types I think he's just morphing their faces TO get an average face of A type.


yes, he types them like that it's in his site too and I've argued with him about it in the past

those female P faces are all typical J faces, in his site like 99% of the ENTPs are mistyped, mostly Js and even FJs lol


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

It's disheartening to still see so many people take the bait on these threads.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I feel like the pictures do a marvelous job of showing what each personality looks on average. It doesn't divide the political temperaments, sexual temperaments, or learning styles, or love language, though.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

By average do you mean average as in a mathematical 'median' average, or average as in "average attractiveness". Because if it's the latter, those women aren't average, they're pretty.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Stevester said:


> It's disheartening to still see so many people take the bait on these threads.



No,no I think he actually believes what he's saying


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> By average do you mean average as in a mathematical 'median' average, or average as in "average attractiveness". Because if it's the latter, those women aren't average, they're pretty.


The "calculated average" face is actually quite attractive: https://www.themarysue.com/average-womens-faces-worldwide/ Here is another "average" face of the ENFP:









Please click here for larger image: https://postimg.cc/rdTgfRwn

This is from this website: Face Research ⇒ Demos ⇒ Make An Average


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I still think a lot of IxFx types are more on the "ugly" side of the attractiveness scale. I've noticed, if you look through the INFP threads etc. But if that's what you've seen then well that's what you've seen.:tongue:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Morphing:thinking::thinking::thinking:
You mean like this







I’ve been called twisted many a times:laughing:


----------



## Pretender (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's an extensive mbti VI list created by a possibility autistic person:

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/post_modern_16_type/type-database-f7/

I was quite skeptical at first but after a while I recognized the patterns myself so I definitely think there's something to it. It'd be a lot easier if it had pictures of the same type people side by side for the ease of use. Maybe somebody could do it. Not me though, I've got other quarantine things to do.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretender said:


> Here's an extensive mbti VI list created by a possibility autistic person:
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/post_modern_16_type/type-database-f7/
> 
> I was quite skeptical at first but after a while I recognized the patterns myself so I definitely think there's something to it. It'd be a lot easier if it had pictures of the same type people side by side for the ease of use. Maybe somebody could do it. Not me though, I've got other quarantine things to do.



Thank you for the information. I can't view it unfortunately at this time.

If you want people in the same MBTI typing side-by-side, then please check out my website: mbti-typings.my-free.website/ Thank you.


----------



## Pretender (Apr 27, 2016)

Sparky said:


> Thank you for the information. I can't view it unfortunately at this time.
> 
> If you want people in the same MBTI typing side-by-side, then please check out my website: mbti-typings.my-free.website/ Thank you.


Yeah you really should spend some time on the lists posted there and maybe you'll be able to collate it with whatever system you have going because right now I don't agree with the temperament typings you have and neither do I see a visual pattern. I just looked at your INTJ list and you have more feelers there than thinkers. I mean, Charlie fucking Sheen? Common dude.

I do like the layout you have there so once you get your bearings I think you can have a very nifty site.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretender said:


> Yeah you really should spend some time on the lists posted there and maybe you'll be able to collate it with whatever system you have going because right now I don't agree with the temperament typings you have and neither do I see a visual pattern. I just looked at your INTJ list and you have more feelers there than thinkers. I mean, Charlie fucking Sheen? Common dude.
> 
> I do like the layout you have there so once you get your bearings I think you can have a very nifty site.


Charlie Sheen is Te-Fi user, rather than a Fe-Ti user, hence the INTJ typing.

There are some errors with the typings, though the majority of typings are set.

I still need to summarize the temperament typings, all-in-one-page for easy following. The typing website also needs update.


----------



## Pretender (Apr 27, 2016)

Sparky said:


> Charlie Sheen is Te-Fi user.


Charlie Sheen is an ESFP fucknut. I'm not saying all ESFPs are fucknuts, but that one is.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretender said:


> Charlie Sheen is an ESFP fucknut. I'm not saying all ESFPs are fucknuts, but that one is.


Charlie Sheen appears to be an introvert. His introversion is very similar to that of Michael J. Fox, a fairly outgoing type. He's also very different from the other ESFP listed on the website: https://mbti-typings.my-free.website/esfp-famous-people


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

ISTP looks Chaddy (not suprised really).


----------

